# newbie-getting over nerves



## Natnat (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm new on here. I have a lovly 14.3 hh coloured cob veteran, fantastic horse. I had an 8 year old tb 2 years ago who had perfect stable manners and road riding manners in any weather as she lived on top a mountain before i had her but as soon as hooves touched grass she would bolt of with me. I had quite a nasty accident on a ride and have now lost my confidence to canter on my new horse who has a tendency to buck in excitment,only baby bucks, nothing scary. i can canter on the lead but cant seem to pluck up the courage to go off lead. My horse now is the most gorgous thing and has taught me alot bless her. I am hoping to show her at a local show this year but wont be able to until come off the lead. Any suggestions would be a great help. Natnat


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome
time will help, you could start again cantering in a small schooling ring 
sounds like a beaut of a horse wjould love to see some pic's


----------



## Natnat (Feb 22, 2008)

Will upload some piccies 2moz of my gorgous gal, well in my eyes she gorgous and will upload some of my old horse 2. thanks for advice. Natnat


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi its easy to lose your nerve,but no so easy to get it back.I went on a draghunt a few months ago,i had been 3 times before and all went well.This time it didnt maizie wouldnt jump any ditches and kept rearing up every time i tried to ask her too.She went over backwards but because the field was muddy i didnt get hurt,just squashed into the ground! the next time she reared up i came off but my foot got stuck in the stirrup i had recently bought some new boots and the toes were quite chunky,luckily insted of going after the rest of the field she stood still and i was able to wriggle free,i have 3 kids and i was really shook up i know that if she had run off i might not have lived to tell the tale.I have been riding for 19 years and never used saftey stirrups,now i would never ride without them.Since that hunt i havent had the nerve to jump and i certainly would never go on another hunt


----------



## Natnat (Feb 22, 2008)

Safety stirrups what a life saver, the best thing ever invented. I have got my first full hour lesson on saturday, hopefully some cantering off lead. The day of my accident on my old tb was the scariest moment ever had on a horse, my friends were afraid that she was going to jump the gate at the other end of the bridle path we had gone down, but i had a funny feeling she wasnt, luckily she didnt, i thought she would stop before the gate but no she ploughed straight into it thus injuring me and herself. 6 hours in hospital and 18 stitches later i live to tell the tale. If i hadnt of had my riding hat on i would be dead. Now i Have got the most lovely horse just want to pluck up that courage to canter. Will let everyone know how lesson goes saturday, fingers crossed. There is a piccie of gyps in pet photos.


----------

